

Great going, rejected from YC, 100 is now featured on lifehacker - gauravpandey
http://lifehacker.com/100-motivates-you-to-learn-a-new-skill-in-100-days-1469708276

======
gauravpandey
Previous HN thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6757491](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6757491)

